# Throttle Body Replaced, now Idle is high



## laker4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder SE. VQ3.5 AT with about 76,000 miles.
Never had any issues since day 1, only oil and filter changes.
Last couple of weeks i had days where after starting the vehicle, pressing the Gas pedal would do nothing. Turning off the engine and turning it back on, would fix it, and it would drive great. Then came a (CEL) check engine light and i read a P1121 code (throttle body actuator). So i cleared it couple times, and it came back after a week or so. Two days ago, i started the engine and it would die. Pressing the gas pedal when starting didn't change a thing.
So I was able to buy a new HITACHI replacement part and installed it with a new gasket. I torqued it according to specs of about 70 inch/lbs. The first time i started the engine, it stalled. Then i attempted to follow the reset sequence that i found on the web. (one was for 350Z, the other for Altima), they were the same. The last step of the reset (volume air adjustment) shows that the CEL should blink after the 20 second of gas pedal press. My CEL never blinked, it was always solid under IGN ON, ENG OFF. I cleared the old code P1121.
But still, after doing that, the engine starts well and only problem is high idle speed. I remember that in P or N and AC off, it was doing about 750 RPM, with AC slightly higher. Now with the new TB, in P and N it revs at about 950-975 RPM. At one point i got another CEL code of P0507 (High Idle speed) which make sense.
I've found that this issue is common on such TB replacement jobs, but i couldn't find a solution. 
Is there a different reset scheme for the 2003 Pathfinder? Was that OK that i never got the CEL to blink towards the end of the reset sequence?
Is that true the the ECM will eventually tweak the idle speed down by itself?
Or do i have to go to the dealer for them to connect it to the computer (Consult II) to have it programmed correctly?
Thanks much for the feedback.


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the same code and high idle problem after having my throttle body cleaned. Now my mechanic is saying I need to have a new throttle body installed. 

I've tried the idle re-learn steps and it did not work or I did something wrong/

Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## laker4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an idea that can fix your issue the same way it fixed mine.
If you can find a time where you don't need to use your car for a day or so...
Disconnect the Negative terminal of the battery and keep it disconnected for about 12 hours or more.
Then reconnect it. Chances are that your idle speed would be fixed and the error codes will be gone for good.
try it and let us know.


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

laker4ever said:


> I have an idea that can fix your issue the same way it fixed mine.
> If you can find a time where you don't need to use your car for a day or so...
> Disconnect the Negative terminal of the battery and keep it disconnected for about 12 hours or more.
> Then reconnect it. Chances are that your idle speed would be fixed and the error codes will be gone for good.
> try it and let us know.


You didn't mention this in your original post. Did you really do this and it fixed your problem or are you looking for someone to try it and see if it works? 
It doesn't sound like it would work. I did try disconnecting the batter for 10 minutes to see if it would clear out the cel but it came back on as soon as I started it.


----------



## laker4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

I did say: "the same way it fixed mine..."
You see, i had changed the throttle body. when i started the car , i felt like the RPM was too high. It was around 950 (AC and everything else off) Previously it was about 700-750. I followed the relearn sequence process and it didn't help. Still had high RPM and CEL light was on with High Idle speed Code. I was already planning to take it to the dealer for them to connect it to their computer (consult II). However, about a week later, I had to do some other totally an related work on the Pathy. So I disconnected the battery for probably 8-10 hours...When i reconnected and started, the Idle speed after warm up period went back to 700-750 range. The issue is the time you allow the battery to be disconnected from the ECM. When i removed the old TB and put the new one, i probably had the battery disconnected for 1/2 hour, which is not enough to clear the ECM...
So, bottom line, disconnect the battery for 8-12 hours...and hopefully it will fix your issue, in a similar way that it fixed mine.
Good Luck.


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't try disconnecting the battery as suggested by laker4ever but I went back to my mechanic and he hooked up his scanner and reset the computer and now it's fine. No more Engine light and the idle is where it's suppose to be, around 750 RPM.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a 2004 Maxima show up in the shop with high idle and a P0507 code. This occured after they cleaned the throttle body. They took it to a Nissan dealer who told them they needed a new automatic transmission! I used an X413 scantool to relearn the idle air volume. Problem fixed....transmission is fine...customer's happy, to say the least!


----------

